
It Took Me 3 E.R. Visits to Get a Coronavirus Test in New York - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/09/opinion/coronavirus-testing-new-york.html
======
ponsin
So don't go to the ER when you think that you have a disease. That is not the
purpose of the ER. Not only will it make it harder for people in emergency
situations to get care, it will also cost a lot. See the answers to this
question for more helpful suggestions.

[https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/45993/does-a-
co...](https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/45993/does-a-
covid-19-test-in-usa-cost-consumers-more-than-us3000)

~~~
mikelockz
The authority of a stackexchange thread notwithstanding - ER and urgent care
visits are what happens when primary care physicians cannot accept same-day
consultations with patients. By all means try to call your primary doctor, but
if they can't see you that day I would ask them if the prudent course of
action is to seek immediate medical care at the ER or urgent care.

~~~
NopeNotToday
Per the article:

He saw his PCP same day, they examined him, but said he should go to the ER.

He called the CoronaVirus hotline, which also said he should go to the ER.

~~~
jbarberu
She

------
foxyv
News of the Coronavirus coming to the US seems to be following a wave of flu
like diseases that have hit my family. Everyone I know seems to be sick with
some creeping crud. I think it's going to be REALLY hard to identify actual
cases of Coronavirus while everyone is sick with some Flu or Cold.

------
theandrewbailey
> But the attending doctor came in without a mask and offered his bare hand
> for a shake. He assured me that I was low-risk because I hadn’t been to an
> epidemic country like Italy, South Korea, or China.

> This time, the E.R. doctor put on a mask, gloves and a gown before entering
> my room. She explained that the criteria were still not actually that broad:
> People would be tested if they had either traveled to an epicenter or had
> knowingly come into direct contact with a diagnosed coronavirus patient.

Other human coronaviruses remain viable for up to 9 days on 'common'
surfaces.[0] Traveling through an airport at the same time as (or shortly
after) a known patient is a massive loophole that is not being accounted for.
At this point, we're asking for a pandemic.

[0] [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-surfaces-
exp...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-surfaces-
explainer/explainer-how-long-can-coronavirus-survive-on-surfaces-
idUSKCN20M3BK)

------
smoyer
"Thinking I had the symptoms" ... this is why the shortage of test kits is so
critical - you can't (easily) dismiss those with similar symptoms in a way
that leaves them feeling as though you cared for them. You'll get some small
percentage of hypochondriacs who show up repeatedly but most people will
hunker down and watch their symptoms disappear.

I ended up with bronchitis after a trip to Cuba in January, so how will I even
know if I end up with a lung illness related to COVID-19? Let's get those
tests into mass production.

P.S. I saw the link to the Wired article which quotes Trump as saying the
tests are all perfect (and available). I wish/hope/pray that this is true.

~~~
vikramkr
And the shortage would be not so big a deal if it wasn't circulating in the US
and we were doing a good job at entry and exit ports, but with news about
community spread, we can no longer confidently say that you very likely don't
have COVID in NYC if you haven't come into context with someone with a travel
history

------
oarabbus_
What the hell is wrong with the author of this article? If you aren't in a
vulnerable population (60+, compromised immune system) you're literally
spreading the disease by visiting multiple ERs.

If you're a healthy adult and suspect you may have coronavirus you should SELF
ISOLATE! The author of this article is supremely irresponsible.

~~~
theandrewbailey
Seventh paragraph: "Just in case, I went to my primary care practice — I have
an immune disorder that could make me more susceptible to illness,"

